
JavaScript and Dart: Can we do better? - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2012/05/javascript-dart.html
======
mrpsbrk
Though we don't have to. The real point of the web is that a poor view
(standard html view) should suffice. That is what make WWW and Mosaic instead
of Xanadu. It is a pain to have to close browser tabs to stop my fan rotating,
since most of the times mplayer wont activate it. Bigger apps than anyone ever
dreamt? Everyone dreamt them. It's just small apps are better. Worse is
better.

~~~
corysama
The web is being stretched far beyond it's real point because we have found a
need for safe, secure, installess /full-blown-applications/ but we haven't
found anything better than the web to discover and deliver them. I'd love to
have an iPad-in-my-desktop that's just a NaCl launcher. But, every time I
think through what it would require to be practical, I end up re-inventing
Chrome.

